# Comer See Traumtrails aber wo?



## salatbauchvieh (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir fahren ende August 3 Tage nach Zermatt und dann noch einige Tage an den Comer See zum pedalieren.
Deshalb meine Frage - Wo sind die Traumtouren am Comer See?
Hab mir auch das Buch Comer See: 30 Mountainbike-Touren - mit GPS-Tracks: 30 MTB-Touren bestellt. Evtl. könnt Ihr ja da eine Route besonders empfehlen.

Gerne auch Touren aus dem Val di Chiavenna.

Gruß Salstbauchvieh


----------



## starlit (2. August 2011)

Hallo Salatbauchvieh,

im Norden, um Gravedona, Domaso, Colico herum, bieten sich die kleineren Halbtagesrunden zum Einfahren und zum ersten Kennenlernen der Gegend an. Meine persönlichen Favoriten hier sind der *Santa Croce Trail* von Naro nach Domaso, erweitert mit einem Ausflug zur Grotto Dangri, die *Santa Anna Trails* oberhalb von Dongo und die *San Bartolomäo *Runde.

Die spektakulärsten Tagestouren:

*Tracciolino*: der spektakuläre Felsentrail oberhalb des Lago di Mezzola
*Monte Galbiga* (Tremezzo): seilbahnunterstützter Aufstieg (die Bahn Argegno-Pigra fährt nach fast zweijähriger Unterbrechung wieder) und eine Abfahrt, die jeden begeistert.
*Ortanella*: Fahrspaß auf dem Sentiero des Viandante oberhalb von Varenna

Viel Spaß auf den Trails am Comer See!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. August 2011)

Hallo starlit,

jetzt habe ich aber Karten gewälzt und googel beansprucht bis ich die Routen gefunden habe. Erst am Ende habe ich verstanden das dies ja die Tournamen aus dem Buch sind
Bist du die Touren mit den GPS-Daten aus dem Buch gefahren und würdest sagen das diese brauchbar sind?
Ansonsten vielen Dank für deine Infos.

Gruß 
das Vieh 
mit Bauch 
aber bestimmt nicht vom Salat


----------



## starlit (2. August 2011)

Sorry, ich dachte du hättest das Buch schon.

Die GPS-Daten sind brauchbar, versprochen


----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. August 2011)

Buch vorhin ausgepackt...

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Touren für die ersten Tage im Mattertal.
Für den Comer See sind deine Touren gesetzt.

Kennst du oder jemand noch den "schönsten" Campingplatz in dem Bereich Dongo?


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
das Buch ist leider bis zur Neuauflage Ende des Jahres ueberall vergriffen. Von Euch moechte es nicht zufaellig einer verkaufen oder verleihen? 
Ich moechte mitte September am Comersee biken und haette zu gerne die Tracks.


----------



## Carsten (12. Juli 2012)

in de aktuellen RIDE ist was drin
auf meiner Webseite findest Du was unter Archiv, August 2010


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

dank dir. Wir suchen aber eher etwas...umgaenglicheres 

Hier gibt's auch noch Stoff:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...mer-see-biken-mit-dolce-vita-flair.417088.htm

http://www.comersee-aktiv.com/comer-see-sport-freizeit/mountain-bike.htm

...trotzdem wuesste ich zu gerne, was besagtes Buch noch zu bieten haette.


----------



## Florian (12. Juli 2012)

Der Monte Legnoncino hat einen extremst cremigen Trail von ganz oben bis ganz unten!


----------



## flipdascrip (30. August 2012)

Florian schrieb:


> Der Monte Legnoncino hat einen extremst cremigen Trail von ganz oben bis ganz unten!



Kannst Du die Wegfindung hier kurz beschreiben?
Ich bin nächste Woche ganz in der Nähe.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Florian (31. August 2012)

Ich hatte ein Tourenbuch vom Comer See. Kann ich aus der Erinnerung nicht mehr beschreiben. Letztendlich war es hinten hoch und auf der Seeseite runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Vom Sattel oder vom Gipfel??????? Hast Du evt. Wegnummer oder irgendetwas wegweisendes in der Erinnerung. Welches Tourenbuch.
Ich schaue seit Jahr und Tag auf die Kompasskarte, stand auch schon ein paar mal auf dem Legnoncino, aber so vertrauenerweckend sah da keiner der beiden dort abgehenden Wege aus.

Ansonsten sind meine Highlighttouren dort der Monte Tremezzo, der Passo San Jorio und der Monte San Primo.
Habt Ihr noch etwas anderes interessantes auf Lager.


----------



## Carsten (15. Oktober 2012)

Supertrail-map könnte auch sehr hilfreich sein. 
Das Buch könnte das hier sein: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=283


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi Carsten,
haben wir auch mal wieder die Ehre!!!!!
Ja gesehen habe ich das Buch schon. Ist es gut??? Du kennst ja doch auch so einiges am Lago. Dann sollte ich es mir evt. auch mal zulegen.

LG


----------



## isartrails (26. Oktober 2012)

Schaut auf das italienische Tourenportal des Forums: http://itinerari.mtb-forum.it/
Da sind Tracks aller relevanten Touren drin.


----------



## internetti (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe das Buch inzwischen. Gefällt mir sehr gut und Hut ab, was die Beiden herausgefunden haben. Ich habe in all den Jahren mit Kompass Karten eher Error als try erlebt, befürchte mal, dass die Beiden das auch durchlitten haben, bin die San Amate Tour verkehrtherum getragen, in San Bernardo weglos verreckt. Jetzt habe ich ja viel zu erkunden mit dem neuen Guide.......


----------



## rapsac (27. Oktober 2012)

Auf http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=92963 gibts ein Bericht mit einige Touren. 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wulli (29. Oktober 2012)

Waren letzte Woche mit dem MTB am Comersee unterwegs. Kann das Buch wirklich nur empfehlen. Die Trails sind Weltklasse und sehr gut beschrieben! Hatte sowohl die Swisstopo 50k, wie auch die Kompass 50k auf dem GPS, bin aber grösstenteils nach den Tracks vom Buch gefahren. Einige Abschnitte waren erstaundlicherweise weder auf der einen, noch auf der anderen Karte eingezeichnet. 

Beim Tracciolino hat es neben dem Achtung-Steinschlag-Schild ein übles Verbotsschild, dieses scheint ziemlich neu zu sein:






Allerdings haben sich die Italienischen Wanderer keinen Deut darum geschert. Auch der Hüttenwart schien nichts davon zu wissen. Naja die Geschwindigkeitsschilder werden in Italien ja auch nicht wirklich ernst genommen ... Weiss jemand mehr darüber.

Grüsse


----------



## internetti (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, das stand vor einem Jahr auch schon. Müsste mal meine Fotos durchschauen.
Ich denke, dass ist eher als Absicherung gedacht, dass keine Haftung übernommen wird. Der Weg ist ja sonst in einem halbwegs ordentlichen Zustand, wenn man mal von den Geländern absieht.


----------



## starlit (31. Oktober 2012)

Das Bikeverbotsschild passt nicht zu dem, was ich gehört habe: Es gibt laut Alta-Rezia-Tourismus Pläne, den eingestürzten Teil des Tracciolino (für Biker!) wieder herzurichten.

Ich glaube das zwar erst, wenn es wirklich soweit ist, aber das wäre super, dann käme man ohne Laufpassage bis Codera und noch weiter ins Tal hinauf  ...


----------



## internetti (31. Oktober 2012)

Also das Schild war vor einem Jahr schon...die Trasse ist doch privat (Kraftwerkgesellschaft) und ich vermute, die sichern sich ab, falls jemand abstürzt.
In Italien nen Bikeweg herrichten. Die Naturschützer heben bei Gera Lario damals so viel für uns Kiter gesperrt. Sport hat da so gar keine Lobby. Das glaube ich auch erst, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. November 2012)

Der Comer See rockt Wir waren auch schon 3 mal dort.....





Weiteres Trailmaterial:
http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/reise/0407_Comersee_Trailguide.pdf

Gruss
chris


----------



## Johann3s (26. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

kennt jemand eine Karte auf der das Gebiet nördlich/nord-westlich von Gravedona beschrieben ist?

Also genau zwischen Kompass-Karte 110 und 92 sowie überhalb 91.

Grüße
Johannes


----------



## isartrails (26. Mai 2013)

Die nördlichste Comer See-Karte, die ich sehr gut finde: Ingenia Editori: Alto Lario occidentale, 1:35.000, Ed. 2004, EUR 6,20. Link.
 Kannst du im Shop online kaufen.
http://www.cartoguide.it/images/cd/alto_lario_occ/AltoLario.htm

Wenn's aber genau der Bereich sein soll, der bei Kompass fehlt, dann entweder die Schweizer Landeskarte. Swisstopo oder Kümmerly&Frey. 
Das bei Kompass fehlende Tal ist das Valle Mesolcina, das von Bellinzona hinauf zum San Bernardino Pass führt. Zum Biken nur bedingt geeignet, da der Taleinschnitt und der beidseitige Gebirgsaufbau sehr steil sind.


----------



## Johann3s (26. Mai 2013)

Danke - genau das was ich gesucht hab!


----------



## transalbi (31. Mai 2013)

Tour: Sommafiume am Comer See ist online:
klick








Albi


----------



## PackElend (14. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
bin ich froh das ich diese Diskussion gefunden habe, denn ich stehe vor der selben Herausfoderung. Wir wollen über Ostern nach Norditalien (von Zürich aus) mit dem ÖV, Auto will ich mir an dem Wochenende nicht an tun.
Es wird wohl auf Comer See hinauslaufen. Wir wollen aber bikecamping machen. Wir haben beide Enduros, von daher für jeden Trail gewappnet. Wir wollen diesmal wieder mit unserem BOB zelten gehen, wie vor 2 Jahren in Island, von daher sind wir tiefe Temperaturen Nachts "gewöhnt" und entsprechend ausgerüstet.

Was ich jetzt natürlich ganz toll fände, wenn ihr uns ein paar Tips habt, für campingplatz hoping habt, bzw. schöne singletrails (rundwege), so dass man den BOB an einem Ort für eine Weile stehen lassen kann.

DANKE und gruss

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (14. März 2016)

Hier findest auch ein bisserl was: klick


----------



## Carsten (15. März 2016)

Dongo ist ein ganz guter Ausgangspunkt. Da kannst direkt hoch Richtung San jorio oder mitm Schiff übern See


----------



## Mr. Nice (15. März 2016)

Klingt auch gut  - allerd. im Norden.... http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...ino-freeride-trail-tour-am-comer-see/3014519/

Mein Favorit: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...see/von-varenna-nach-esino-lario.417157.2.htm -  ist auch in dem Freeride pdf anbei.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (15. März 2016)

Dieser Campingplatz ist zwar nördlicher aber ich fand ihn als Ausgangslage richtig gut 

http://www.campingacquafraggia.com/camping_de.html

Die ganzen Bergtourenbücher der Umgebung sind vom Eigentümer geschrieben. Er hatte uns auch einen alten Postweg empfohlen, war ein richtig schöner langer Trail. Leider hab ich von damals weder Bilder noch Gos-Daten.


----------



## isartrails (15. März 2016)

PackElend schrieb:


> bin ich froh das ich diese Diskussion gefunden habe, denn ich stehe vor der selben Herausfoderung.


Was so'n bisserl googeln alles zum Vorschein bringt: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/communi...earch_federal=Lombardia&category=Mountainbike
Campingplätze gibt's vor allem im Norden, aber Ostern ist definitiv zu früh.
Da kommst du nicht weit weg vom See in die Höhe.


----------



## PackElend (15. März 2016)

guten abend,
danke der vielen Rückmeldungen ich habe gerade das hier noch gefunden: http://www.comer-see.net/weblinks-comersee 
bei der Suche nach Webcams vom Berg. 
Es hat wohl etwas Schnee aber nicht mega viel: http://www.lookr.com/de/lookout/1213724235-Domaso und die kommenden Tage werden eher Sonnig, könnte evtl. gerade so reichen aber schlammig wird es auf jeden Fall.

Werde mir die nächsten Tage mal ein wenig einlesen.


----------



## PackElend (21. März 2016)

Guten Abend mal wieder,
hier das Neueste von der Front. Also Anfang der letzten Woche soll noch Schnee bis runter auf 600m gelegen haben, heute hat es nur noch bis 1300 m Schnee. Die Sonne leistet sehr gute Arbeit für unsre Vorhaben 
Die Tour MTB Mag klingt ja echt super, was uns noch fehlt ist eine Übersicht über die Fahrzeiten der Fähren aber das bekommen wir auch noch hin.
Der Bike Guide Comer See ist auch unterwegs


----------



## Mr. Nice (21. März 2016)

http://www.navigazionelaghi.it/eng/c_orari.asp


----------



## PackElend (21. März 2016)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (22. März 2016)

PackElend schrieb:


> ... Die Tour MTB Mag klingt ja echt super, ...


Ich weiß ja nicht, wo ihr letztendlich untergebracht seid und welche Tour aus dem PDF du genau meinst.
Ortanella sollte von der Höhenlage her gehen, beim Rest bleib ich skeptisch.
Selbst die Dorsale ist noch komplett verschneit.


Mr. Nice schrieb:


> http://www.navigazionelaghi.it/eng/c_orari.asp


Achtung: alle Schnellboote (aliscafi) befördern keine Fahrräder!
Alle Boote im Timetable, die rot markiert sind und deren Kursnummern mit SR (servizio rapido) beginnen.
Autofähren (hauptsächlich zwischen Menaggio, Varenna und Belaggio) befördern Passagiere mit Fahrrädern in der Regel.
Schiffe mit schwarz markierten Fahrzeiten befördern Biker, wenn der Kapitän gut aufgelegt ist.
Das heißt, nach Platzangebot und Verfügbarkeit. Eine Garantie für die Mitnahme gibt's nicht.


----------



## PackElend (6. April 2016)

Sali zusammen
also wir hatten sehr viel Spass am See und auf den Trails, Schnee war nur am letzten Tag ein wenig das Problem. Danke für die Unterstützung.
Hier kurze Beschreibung:
Wir sind am Do am auf Porlezza, nachdem wir festgestellt haben  das der Zeltplatz in Albogasio-oria nicht existiert, aber die Telefonnummer ist korrekt(es ist wohl der zwischen den 2 grossen in Porlezza).
Am nächsten Tag sind wir nach Menaggio, von dort sind wir auf eine "kleine" Abfahrt auf Rifugio Menaggio, wobei wir bis Breglia den Bus genommen hatten.
Am nächsten Tag sind wir auf Esino Lario, von dort gibt es ne ganze Menge Abfahrten, wir sind via Alpe Esino und Ortanella auf Varenna.
Am Abend sind wir dann noch auf den Camping Platz von Lenno. Von dort aus sind wir auf mit der Gondel von Argegno auf Pigra und sind dann zum Rifugio Boffalora hochgestrampelt. Die Abfahrt hinter dem Bergkamm konnten wir leider nicht nehmen, da die Ostseit bis min.1400 Meter schneefrei war aber die nicht die Westseite. Der eigentliche Trail ging aber ganz knapp unterhalb vom Kamm auf der  Westseite entlang und der Schnee reichte just bis auf dem Kamm, wenn nicht sogar nen Meter rüber. So hatten wir noch ein wenig geschoben und sind dann en alten Militärweg runter, der war super.

Später haben wir dann die Fähre auf Como genommen und sind dann über Chiasso heim, da für dne Abend und Montag Regen vorausgesagt war (was dann auch so war).

In allen in allem hat uns sehr gut gefallen.

Anbei die Touren die ich als pdf habe.


----------



## isartrails (6. April 2016)

PackElend schrieb:


> Anbei die Touren die ich als pdf habe.


Wenn du deine Touren zu Outdooractive verlinkt hättest, dann müsste man sich nicht jede einzeln mühsam herunterladen...


----------



## PackElend (6. April 2016)

na na na hautpsache was gesagt, und so nebenbei wer die touren als ausdrucken will muss sie so oder so herunterladen aber so geht es ohne konto etc. ...
Wenn man auf Outdooractive siehst du dann gleich sowieso alle touren, dafür braucht es nun wirklich keinen link


----------



## isartrails (6. April 2016)

Hääää? - Ich glaube, wir sprechen zwei unterschiedliche Sprachen...
Wer hat dir denn hier die Tipps für deinen Aufenthalt gegeben? Und jetzt fühlst du dich angepisst, nur weil man dir aufzeigt, dass deine Darstellungsform, vorsichtig gespochen, suboptimal ist?
Danke, das merke ich mir. Oder soll man dir auch noch erklären, wie korrektes verlinken geht?


----------

